# New Leica Camera System Coming in 2015



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2015)

```
Apparently Leica will introduce a new camera system in 2015, along with a line of autofocus lenses. It’s speculated that this could be a new M mount camera with AF, EVF and an ability to use the current manual focus M mount lenses.</p>
<p>Leica Rumors breaks down what they’ve heard:</p>
<ul>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Full fame camera with autofocus</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">New line of AF lenses</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Very good high ISO performance – probably the best in the industry</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Will be available in stores before Christmas</li>
</ul>
<p>This could turn out to be a very interesting product, one I would definitely be interested in. I currently shoot with a Leica M-P and I love it.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## CANONisOK (Aug 12, 2015)

This is interesting news. Oddly enough, my little EOS M has made me think about Leica lately. Although I love the IQ of my 5D3, I have been really enjoying the portability of my EOS M - especially when travelling. To me, it seems like a rangefinder could occupy that perfect middle-ground (small body - reasonably sized lenses with outstanding image quality). 

I've been researching the system and found Craig's review comments regarding the Voigtlander lenses to be consistent with other owners' feedback. I was thinking about an M-P with Leica 35mm f/2, and a couple of VL lenses. But with prices being relatively high where I currently live (Norway) - it's made me decide to sit back and wait a while. This gives me even more reason to sit on the sidelines a while and watch the landscape. Something tells me it's only a matter of time before I end up taking the plunge though (wallet beware!).


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 10, 2015)

wow ... Leica M and Autofocus lenses!
21st century seems to be dawning in Wetzlar, in good OLD Germany. ;D
Not much known however, other than "pricing will be premium-astronomical" ... for sure! 

Could be interesting. Would love to see Leica's version of an hybrid-OVF-EVF-rangefinder-viewfinder (along the lines of fuji x-pro 1) and how well it supports both legacy M lenses and new native AF lenses ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 10, 2015)

"Very good high ISO performance – probably the best in the industry"

There is 12MP with 35mm sensor that can see things in the dark and the price tag is about $2-3K


----------

